# how to paint it flat black(DIY)?



## black (Feb 16, 2012)

I want to play with this one and buy 7 series and keep it stoke
any comments welcome


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I take by flat black you mean Matt finish.
If so doing it diy will be a pain, mainly because how ever you do it. With Matt finishes it a matt clear coat which means that where ever it's painted needs to be OCD clean as there are no allowances for any dirt to get in the paint as its matt you can't just nib and polish it, we've done Matt reaprays at work and our ovens are all washed filters changed, walls have two new coats of tacky coating applied to them and even then theres still a chance of dirt in the paint.

The better option would be to have it vynil wrapped its a lot easier and probably it as expensive as a repaint.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

i take it andy with matt laquer u have to leave it gun finish, theres no way u can flat n cut it at all ?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Plastidip?

http://forums.mg-rover.org/showthread.php?t=455687


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mitchelld said:


> i take it andy with matt laquer u have to leave it gun finish, theres no way u can flat n cut it at all ?


Yes mate it has to be gun finish. You can't flat and polish any of it, basically you have to get it right first time ie no runs or dirt in the Matt clear. :thumb:


----------



## black (Feb 16, 2012)

Andyb0127
Thank you so much for information
How it look like to you in photo ?


----------



## black (Feb 16, 2012)

Mindis said:


> Plastidip?
> 
> http://forums.mg-rover.org/showthread.php?t=455687


whish i knew about this before i *** my car, then again i only paid £1000
silver to black

How long it would last ??? If last 6 or 7 months I would try
Andyb0127, what do you think of plastidip?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

black said:


> whish i knew about this before i *** my car, then again i only paid £1000
> silver to black
> 
> How long it would last ??? If last 6 or 7 months I would try
> Andyb0127, what do you think of plastidip?


To be honest mate don't really know that much about plastidip.
But even a vynil wrap on a car that size would cost as much as a respray.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Theres an epic thread on here dedicated to the plasti dip stuff . Its called the poormans wrapping or something like that ..


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Here it is 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250654


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Try a matte finish by using matting compound like Scholl S0. This would be an experiment as I dont think anyone tried this yet...could be interesting.


----------

